# [RISOLTO] emerge --depclean fallisce!

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi ogni tanto dò un

emerge --sync

emerge -DNu world

emerge --depclean

ora però da quando ho aggiornato il gcc e il profilo al 2006.1 quando dò l'emerge --depclean mi dice...

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to
> 
> the following required packages not being installed:
> ...

 

eppure prima del depclean ho dato l'emerge -DNu world.... come mai dice così?Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Fri Sep 15, 2006 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

la vera domanda da 1.000.000 di dollari è un'altra.

perché hai installato python 2.3?

perché la gente non legge quello che il povero portage dice?

 *Quote:*   

>  If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will
> 
> need to run:
> 
> /usr/sbin/python-updater
> ...

 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

python 2.3 non l'ho installato esplicitamente, evidentemente è richiesto come dipendenza da qualche altro programma.

ho lanciato python-updater ma il depclean mi restituisce sempre lo stesso output.

inoltre non sapevo di dover lanciare il python-updater, non so neanche dove hai letto quella notifica che hai postato...

----------

## randomaze

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> python 2.3 non l'ho installato esplicitamente, evidentemente è richiesto come dipendenza da qualche altro programma.

 

in realtá credo che nel post di k.gothmog manchi un "ancora"...

Un anno fa python é passato alla 2.4 stabile e, dopo aver lanciato i vari updater e prese le cautele del caso poteva essere disinstallato.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

quindi tu mi consigli di disinstallare python?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se hai installato la versione 2.4 si togli pure la 2.3 dopo aver dato un python-updater

----------

## randomaze

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> quindi tu mi consigli di disinstallare python?

 

di disinstallare python-2.3 non di disinstallare python (senza python emerge non funziona).

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ora che sto controllando il python-2.3 non è installato!  :Shocked: 

ma allora perchè il depclean mi dà quel messaggio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

esegui python-updater (come scritto nel messaggio di aggiornamento di portage che io ho postato)

e poi emerge -C dev-lang/python-2.3

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> esegui python-updater (come scritto nel messaggio di aggiornamento di portage che io ho postato)
> 
> e poi emerge -C dev-lang/python-2.3

 

niente, non è installato...  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C dev-lang/python-2.3
> 
> --- Couldn't find 'dev-lang/python-2.3' to unmerge.
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.

 

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C dev-lang/python-2.3
> ```
> ...

 

Quando si specifica la versione del pacchetto bisogna mettere l'= davanti. Inoltre va bene anche un:

```
# emerge -Pa python
```

----------

## gutter

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando si specifica la versione del pacchetto bisogna mettere l'= davanti.
> 
> 

 

Non è necessario, infatti:

```

giskard ~ # emerge -Ca media-sound/listen-0.4.3-r2

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 media-sound/listen

    selected: 0.4.3-r2 

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

## Luca89

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non ï¿½ necessario, infatti:

 

Non lo sapevo, devono averlo aggiunto con il nuovo portage.

----------

## Cazzantonio

solo con l'emerge -C (e lo fa da praticamente sempre   :Wink:  )

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> solo con l'emerge -C (e lo fa da praticamente sempre   )

 

Esatto.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho provato a dare un emerge -ep world | grep python ma il 2.3 non è presente...  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa ma perché non vai a cercare direttamente il file che causa questi problemi?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> scusa ma perché non vai a cercare direttamente il file che causa questi problemi?

 

scusa ma come faccio a sapere quale sia il file in questione? l'emerge --depclean mi dà un warning abbastanza vago che riguarda il pacchetto db che deve essere installato come dipendenza di python-2.3 (che peraltro non è installato) e non di qualche file in particolare...

----------

## .:chrome:.

è scritto nell'output di revdep.rebuild

e anche nei vari files .revdep-rebuild*

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ho dato emerge -C dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r2 e finalmente si è disinstallato. il file che dava problemi si trovava in /usr/lib/python2.3

ora l'errore nell'emerge --depclean non c'è più  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

te l'avevo detto che avevi installato la 2.3  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> te l'avevo detto che avevi installato la 2.3 

 

si ma allora perchè non è apparsa nell'emerge -ep world | grep python-2.3 ?!  :Question: 

----------

## gutter

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma allora perchè non è apparsa nell'emerge -ep world | grep python-2.3 ?! 

 

Semplicemente perchè ti avrebbe installato la versione 2.4 e non la 2.3, non essendo quest'ultima più necessaria.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Semplicemente perchè ti avrebbe installato la versione 2.4 e non la 2.3, non essendo quest'ultima più necessaria.

 

il fatto è che dando emerge -e world pensavo mi visualizzasse tutti i pacchetti installati sul mio sistema, ma non è così. come si fa a visualzzare la lista di tutti i pacchetti installati?

----------

## .:chrome:.

oltretutto python non dovrebbe nemmeno comparire in world. fa parte di system e non viene esplicitamente installato

----------

